# Easter Auction - Raising funds for animal rescue



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Friends of the Animals RCT are hosting an online auction this Easter to help us raise much needed funds so that we can keep on helping all the animals we can!

There will be a vast range of goods up for auction from craft to jewellery, Easter gifts to pet essentials... it is surely a great time to get gifts for others (whilst treating yourself too) and it is for a brilliant cause.

It will be hosted on our forum and it is very easy to bid but if you do get stuck, we have a section where you can ask for help and we have plenty of lovely people who can give you a hand!

If you win an item you can pay by either Pay-pal or by sending a cheque, it is completely up to you and we will make sure we send off your purchase as soon as we possibly can.

I will post the link to the auction as soon as it is up on the forum, so you can browse through all the wonderful items and hopefully find something you,or someone you know will, like.

Thanks ever so much, you really will be helping a lot of animals ;D










xxx


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

It begins tomorrow 


xxx


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

It has started 
Message Board - Home

There are loads of fabulous gift ideas for friends, family, pets and yourselves of course! From holidays in Yorkshire to a photography session with a professional photographer, marvellous hand-made delights to brilliant pet accessories... there is surely something that will catch your eye!
What's more, there are more wonders being added every day! So keep checking up and you'll definitely find something wonderful 

All money raised helps us, help animals. Thanks so much for your support.

xxxx


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

I have already bidded loads allready! 

its rather addictive lol


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

GSDlover4ever said:


> I have already bidded loads allready!
> 
> its rather addictive lol


That's great, thank you 
There are loads of wonderful bits and pieces aren't there?

Just so you all know...


You can pay by paypal, cheque or phone.
There are multiple pages on each section
More items are being added everyday!

Thanks 

xxx


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

The auction is well in swing now and we are seeing loads of marvellous items, holidays and gifts!

A few examples...

A vintage George VI silver sugar caster
Dog biscuit club tin and bowls
A three day break in Wales
Celebration dog cake
Handmade blankets, hats, scarves e.t.c
Two week holiday in Ireland
A pastel portrait of your pet
Necklace and earring set

As you can see, we have a large range of wonderful auction items and I have only mentioned a few of the many we have!

Please do come and have a look 
Message Board - Home

Thanks ;D
xxx


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

You have until the 10th of April to get your bids in 

xxx


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

hi 

I have joined, but cant seem to log in.....i have got my activation code via email, where do i put it ?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

GillyR said:


> hi
> 
> I have joined, but cant seem to log in.....i have got my activation code via email, where do i put it ?


Hi there  Thanks for joining.
If you log in, then it should take you to a page requesting it and then you just put it in there. 
If it isn't working like that, I'll put you in contact with our admin as I'm not 100% with the forum, isn't my area! 

xxx


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

This Auction will be finishing soon, better get your bids in 

has anybody on here bidded on anything?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Just over 24 hours until it finishes! 

xxx


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

This has now finished!

There is a full list of winners here which also shows their total amount to pay (includes post and packaging)
Message Board - List of Winners

If you have won anything, you can see how to pay here
Message Board - How to pay

A massive thank you to all involved in this auction! That's everyone who has organised it, donated items, got donations from companies, helped putting the items online and most definitely all those who have bidded and won items! Thanks so much This really will help to cover some of our vet costs as we have many seriously ill animals at the moment so thank you!

xxxx


----------

